# كيف يسمي الهنود الحمر ابنائهم



## جارجيوس (14 مايو 2009)

*ولد من الهنود الحمر سأل أبوه

بابا  إحنا ليه كل أسامينا طويلة ومعقدة ومركبة من كلمات كتيرة كده؟



الاب: 
يا حبيبي دي عادة عندنا من قديم الازل لما يتولد لينا طفل نسمي أسمه على أول مشهد تقع عنينا عليه..
مثلا اختك الكبيرة لما اتولدت دخلت الخيمة لقيتها مولودة زي القمر طلعت من الخيمة شفت مشهد الشمس المشرقة المطلة بين السحب الكثيفة فقررنا نسميها 'الشمس المشرقة  المطلة بين السحب الكثيفة' 



أخوك الوسطاني لما أتولد دخلت عليه الخيمة شفته مولود زي القمر طلعت من الخيمة لقيت مشهد الامطار الغزيرة وسط البرق اللامع فقررنا نسميه 'الامطار الغزيرة وسط البرق اللامع' 



دي عادة قبائلنا طوال الازل 



أنت إيه اللي مزعلك يا كلبين جنب الخيمة 



*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (14 مايو 2009)

مهههههههههههههههه جمدة يا كبورد وموس وشاشا وكيس


----------



## جارجيوس (14 مايو 2009)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> مهههههههههههههههه جمدة يا كبورد وموس وشاشا وكيس



هلا توتو
الرب يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (14 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا جريس مرسي ليك ..​*


----------



## جارجيوس (14 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا جريس مرسي ليك ..​*



شكرا" لمرورك يا روز الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (14 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
لذيذة يا جريس 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (14 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة يا جريس
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا" على مرورك اللزيز يا زيزا


----------



## kingmena (14 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
جاااااامدة اووووووووي​


----------



## مريم12 (14 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة جدا يا جريس*
*ميرررررررررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه

حلوووووووة يا جريس 

تسلم الأيادى يافندم ​


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه 
ليه حق يدايق حرام قعلا بجد

بس تصدق لايق عليك
يا ماوس وكى بورد وشاشه
ههههههه

ميرسى يا جريس 
*


----------



## dark_angel (15 مايو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا جريس حاجة  جميلة جدا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــــفه يا جريس 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*جميلة*
*ميرسى خالص*
**​


----------



## sameh7610 (15 مايو 2009)

*جميله اوووووووووى


ميرسى اووووووووى​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جاااااامدة اووووووووي​



شكرا" على مرورك يا كنج الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة جدا يا جريس*
> *ميرررررررررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



تسلمي يا مريم
الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووة يا جريس
> 
> تسلم الأيادى يافندم ​



اهلين بمرمر الرب يسوع يحميكي


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ليه حق يدايق حرام قعلا بجد
> 
> بس تصدق لايق عليك
> ...



شكرا" على مرورك يا تويتي
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا جريس حاجة  جميلة جدا*​



وينك يا دارك من زمان اشتقنالك
شكرا" على مرورك اشتقنالك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحـــــــــــــفه يا جريس
> 
> ...



شكرا" على ردك الرائع يا كوكو الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *جميله اوووووووووى
> 
> 
> ميرسى اووووووووى​*



اسعدني مرورك يا كم وذ مي الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *جميله اوووووووووى
> 
> 
> ميرسى اووووووووى​*



انت الجميل يا سامح الرب يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووووووووووى يا جرجس بجد
ميرسى يا عسل


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووووووووووى يا جرجس بجد
> ميرسى يا عسل



اشكرك على مرورك الي احلى من العسل
الرب يباركك
بس ما حكيتيلي شو قصة الولد الي معلق على حبل الغسيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوه اوىىىىىىىىىىى بجد
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## maria123 (27 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عن جد حلوة ملعوبة


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مايو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوىىىىىىىىىىى بجد
> تسلم ايدك*


*
اسعدني مرورك يا ميري
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عن جد حلوة ملعوبة



*شكرا" لمرورك يا ماريا
الرب يسوع يحميكي​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير  يا جريس شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة كتير  يا جريس شكرااااااااااااااااااااا



*اهلا" اخي كليمو الرب يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس انوا مشافش حمار في الزريبه
مكنش حد هينديله من غير ما يشتمه

ميرسي جريس​*_


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كويس انوا مشافش حمار في الزريبه
> مكنش حد هينديله من غير ما يشتمه
> 
> ميرسي جريس​*_



*شكرا" على ردك الرائع يا عياد
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلووووووة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mickol (30 مايو 2009)

حلوة


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2009)

لذيذة جداً أشكرك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرا" على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلووووووة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا" على مرورك يا سندريلا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

mickol قال:


> حلوة



*شكرا" لك يا ميكول 
الرب يحفظك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> لذيذة جداً أشكرك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*شكرا" على مرورك يا مني انجيل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوه جريس*​


----------



## نفرتاري (31 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى 
مرسى يا اقتباس تعديل حذف
هههههههههه
مرسى يا جريس*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوه جريس*​



*شكرا" لمرورك يا هابي انجيل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مايو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى
> مرسى يا اقتباس تعديل حذف
> هههههههههه
> مرسى يا جريس*



*صعب نكتبها زي ما هي
شكرا" لمرورك الرب يباركك​*


----------

